# This is my self build IVECO



## walter senior (Mar 3, 2011)

:dView attachment 1971View attachment 1972


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks good for size from upfront. Any pictures of the interior? Interesting number plate with ABO at the end. Still got it on your ankle at your age? ☺ ☺ ☺


----------



## kcammish (Mar 4, 2011)

*love your self build!*

Hi! 
My partner and I also have a converted bus. Have had a look at your pictures and she looks amazing!


----------



## Jayjay (Mar 4, 2011)

*your selfbuild*

Nice. Whats the mpg on something that size


----------



## walter senior (Mar 4, 2011)

*iveco*




kcammish said:


> Hi!
> My partner and I also have a converted bus. Have had a look at your pictures and she looks amazing!


 
Hi. kcammish  thanks for your comments on my self build it was one built by wrights thay built 30 for the royal british legion. in the 1988,s  i am a lancishire lad living in scotland. regards .Walter,


----------



## walter senior (Mar 4, 2011)

*self build  iveco*



David & Ann said:


> Looks good for size from upfront. Any pictures of the interior? Interesting number plate with ABO at the end. Still got it on your ankle at your age? ☺ ☺ ☺


 
  Hi. David& Ann i will try and put some pictures of  interior on as soon as i have taken some i am not right good at puting them on but will try my best. i have not got ABOon my ankle yet the wife thinks i should have the way i act. as she says 74 coming on 18. regards. 






walter.


----------



## walter senior (Mar 4, 2011)

*M P G iveco*




Jayjay said:


> Nice. Whats the mpg on something that size


 
Hi. Jayjay,  i have only just finished it so have not been out in it any were proper yet but the tank is full to the top so when i go away in the next 3 weeks i will let you know that is if i can aford to get home. regards Walter,


----------



## Firefox (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't go too far its £1.40 a litre down here! 

Looking forward to seeing pics inside, it looks good


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 5, 2011)

walter senior said:


> Hi. David& Ann i will try and put some pictures of  interior on as soon as i have taken some i am not right good at puting them on but will try my best. i have not got ABOon my ankle yet the wife thinks i should have the way i act. as she says 74 coming on 18. regards.
> 
> 
> walter.



74!! and your dear wife thinks and feels you act like an 18 year old, then well done young man. Enjoy life and your MH.


----------

